# Need some ideas for two areas.



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a haunted circus and a haunted jungle with too much open space. So what are some ideas for each area (low budget)

In the Circus I have:
A stage with puppets on it.
A life size clown.

Jungle:
Foliage hanging down.
Rubber snakes
shrunken heads. 

Any idea that could work for each area and be somewhat low in cost? Any sort of circus fun house trick could be great for the circus.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

how about a giant jack in the box? It could pop open at the optimal instant.
an animal trainer - hmmm maybe a werewolf trainer instead of a lion tamer and then of course the animal breaks free. 

For the jungle, maybe you can create a cannibal scene. Body parts could be arranged in nice gourmet dishes on a dinner table. Or you could have fresh meat hanging with a table used to butcher new guests. A victim could be on there, guts hanging out as your cannibal chops away at him.


----------

